# zoloft making me worse



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

I have been on Zoloft for 3 weeks now and my psychiatrist wont believe me but my dp seems so much worse I have anxiety in the am think im going paranoid I believe in the dp/dr so much more like im not alive my mind is going in circles until I take a clonazepam then it slows down. why wont she believe me. it is so much stronger know to the point I feel like im going crazy. I have to wake up in the am and ground myself and take my clonazepam to feel halfway normal I wasn't that bad on paxil or Lexapro.


----------



## JJ123D (Dec 6, 2013)

From what I've heard, and from what my dad told me (a doctor), you need to tolerate zoloft for the first weeks before things start to go better.

I'd say give it 10 more days. After that if things are still worse, tell your doctor you want to at least try another SSRI, like Cypralex, I heard it's the best in SSRIs. Don't panic, try to talk to your doctor calmly and logically.


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

I tried switching meds before when Lexapro was working better then this to Effexor and it wouldn't work the second time around. should I ask for celexa which is similar.


----------



## Newky (Dec 11, 2013)

In my opinion, although SSRIs may (as they did with me) reduce or eliminate anxiety and depression, they have little to no (or potentially even a worsening) effect on DPD. Seeing as DP is a lack of consistency and security in sense of self, a drug that aims to change the way you feel, think, behave - all of which are associated with our sense of self - is likely to make DP worse in both short and, especially, long term (coming off them if adjusted to the medicated self).

Your experience with your psychiatrist isn't unique, either. Their job is to tick boxes, put you in a category, then put you on medication. If that doesn't work, take more, take less, or try another medication, and so on. They take a distanced approach where your concerns won't make a big difference on how they treat you.

I was on zoloft for a year, anxiety/depression disappeared, along with a lot of feelings in general, DP got worse, and coming off them made DP even worse further. I am generally skeptical of psychiatrists, and have learned to take my own intuition and opinion on my problems as precedent.


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't know what to do anymore. This Zoloft has made me crazy but I do suffer from constant anxiety and now I have ideas that I didn't have before. I use to say im sick of the depression and anxiety now I have ocd thoughts that I never had before Zoloft. should I tell her to switch me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2014)

If I was having those effects from medication I'd stop immediately. Seriously. I've been there. I've tried ssri's and other meds and they were disastrous. The best thing I ever did was, follow my gut instincts and stop taking them.

Why doesn't your psychiatrist believe you? Does she care how you feel? Is there someone else you can see? A psychologist maybe?

Maybe it would helpful if your psychiatrist could show you the research she's following when she's prescribing these meds. ie, what's the basis of her expertise working with people with dissociative disorders?

Where IS the research on medication and dissociative disorders that the doctors are following? We have the right to be kept informed on how they make these decisions.


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

get off of it as soon as you can. in my honest opinion, you shouldnt take any drugs while dp'd, youll only make it worse in the long run. you dont need anything else screwing up chemicals in your brain when you already have dp. just my opinion....


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

She told me to wait till I get to the 100mg dose and past 6 weeks to judge. Im doing meditation in the am and positive thinking with my clonazepam. I don't want to stop something that might help in the longrun though. One of the members said he didn't get relief till 6 weeks on 100mg dose. I suffered postpartum depression and anxiety after I had my baby. That turned to this.


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

Im in anxiety mode 24/7 shouldn't I try to find relief from that and I don't feel suicidal I just go thru the motions. I went to a psychiatrist when I started waking up with panic attacks every morning and then it turned into depression. Ive tried paxil and Lexapro and I should have stayed on Lexapro. my doctor had treated 7 cases like mine and she said that most of them she got them to the point where they could manage there symptoms. I would like that.


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

My mornings really consist right now of having a panic attack and trying to ground myself. Is that normal for most of us even with an antidepressant. What did Zoloft do to you Selig? what kind of reaction did you have to it.


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't feel like harming myself so should I continue to wait it out for results.


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

I also take remeron for sleep and to help the Zoloft along and my clonazepam atleast once a day. sometimes twice a day.


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

so it sounds like I need to wait it out for the 6 weeks and decide if this medication is what I really need cause complications are normal. Have you ever waited it out pass the 6 weeks to see the results. and do you suffer from chronic dizziness.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2014)

tease11982 said:


> Im in anxiety mode 24/7 shouldn't I try to find relief from that and I don't feel suicidal I just go thru the motions. I went to a psychiatrist when I started waking up with panic attacks every morning and then it turned into depression. Ive tried paxil and Lexapro and I should have stayed on Lexapro. my doctor had treated 7 cases like mine and she said that most of them she got them to the point where they could manage there symptoms. I would like that.


Does this mean your doctor has treated 7 people with dp/dr? Is your doctor treating you for dp/dr? Has she recognised that as a diagnosis?


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

yes she has treated 7 others with dp/dr she said she likes to treat the symptoms and not label it but in the same context she does accept what I have told her. But labels me with panic and anxiety which I do have so right now trying to get that under control she said no pill is going to take the dp away but will make it manageable. That therapy is the way to cope with dp. What about my dizziness anyone else have that or is that just me.


----------

